
JSPython - pavlo-paska
https://jspython.dev
======
pavlo-paska
JSPython is a javascript implementation of Python language that runs within
web browser or NodeJS environment. It does not transpile/compile your code
into JavaScript, instead, it provides an interactive interpreter that reads
Python code and carries out their instructions. With JSPython you should be
able to safely use or interact any JavaScript libraries or API with a Python

------
zakokor
Great! Can I use it with imported libraries...?

~~~
pavlo-paska
Yes you can import any JS library you like. Please check out our docs:
[https://jspython.dev/docs/jspython-dev-guide#importing-
libra...](https://jspython.dev/docs/jspython-dev-guide#importing-libraries-
functions)

